
Netflix announces $100M relief fund after TV and film production halted - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/20/netflix-100-million-fund
======
amirathi
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22644096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22644096)

------
azinman2
Good for Netflix. I’d like to see our biggest companies meaningfully pitch in.

